# FLASH GAMES



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Goddamn they're so addicting.

Anyway, I'm really bored, and need some new games to play. 

List some of your faves.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

There's this game called Robot Unicorn you could play.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 28, 2010)

Have you played Celebrity Pedigree yet?  Poledance Party is amusing too.  Personally I've been playing Plants vs. Zombies this week, I bought the full version but Popcap has a free demo.  Their game Zuma is great too.  I love all the Grow games but probably everyone's played those by now.  If you want something actually thought provoking and a bit philosophic, try The Company of Myself.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

DAMMIT


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> *Poledance Party* is amusing too.



Gee.  I wonder.

Anyway:

Gemcraft and Gemcraft Episode Zero
Desktop Tower Defense
Void
Toss the Turtle
Zilch
Amorphous+
Onslaught 2.0 TD
Storm the House 3
Endless Zombie Rampage 2
The Last Stand and The Last Stand 2
Portal: The Flash Version


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 28, 2010)

Any Tower Defense games are fun for me :3
Oh, and "Walk the Stork" xP

I usually go to http://www.candystand.com/ for my flash game time. If you are really bored, try some Line Golf


----------



## sunandshadow (May 28, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Poledance Party is amusing too.





Tycho said:


> Gee.  I wonder.


No, really, it was actually fun to play.  It's like DDR played with a keyboard, and it's not too difficult because there's only three arrows.  You are the poledancer (wearing undies, there isn't any nudity) and you pick up the money people toss to you.  If you screw up you fall off.  There are 8 songs and the music is funny, as are the catcalls from the audience.


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> No, really, it was actually fun to play.  It's like DDR played with a keyboard, and it's not too difficult because there's only three arrows.  You are the poledancer (wearing undies, there isn't any nudity) and you pick up the money people toss to you.  If you screw up you fall off.  There are 8 songs and the music is funny, as are the catcalls from the audience.



Well, OK, at least it's not some tasteless borderline pornographic clickfest that you'd find on Newgrounds or something.


----------



## Attaman (May 28, 2010)

No-one mentioned these two?  I'm hurt:

Clockwords - Prelude.  Chapter One is out too, but I haven't played it yet.  You, essentially, are typing out words.  Not exactly the most thrilling premise, but it's a good time-killer and it does test vocabulary.  Nothing quite like being forced to type out a couple dozen words in a minute to make you realize just how extensive / limited your vocabulary is.

Dadgame.  Just.... Dadgame.  This game, like the series, is love or hate.  Personally, I _love_ it.  BTW, each weapon is worth picking up at least once to see who they make shout-outs to.


----------



## Tycho (May 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No-one mentioned these two?  I'm hurt:
> 
> Clockwords - Prelude.  Chapter One is out too, but I haven't played it yet.  You, essentially, are typing out words.  Not exactly the most thrilling premise, but it's a good time-killer and it does test vocabulary.  Nothing quite like being forced to type out a couple dozen words in a minute to make you realize just how extensive / limited your vocabulary is.
> 
> Dadgame.  Just.... Dadgame.  This game, like the series, is love or hate.  Personally, I _love_ it.  BTW, each weapon is worth picking up at least once to see who they make shout-outs to.



Oooh, me like.

DO NOT STOP PRESSING J DO NOT STOP PRESSING J DO NOT STOP PRESSING J

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ

Also: Mods, given the fact that there are TONS of good Flash games out there, do you think this might be worthy of a sticky alongside the "free games" thread?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 29, 2010)

Protector: Reclaiming the Throne
Sinjid: Shadow of the Warrior
Sonny
Battlegrounds
Bloons Tower Defence IV
Bubble Tank II
Learn to Fly
etc.

http://www.kongregate.com/ or http://www.newgrounds.com/


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 29, 2010)

This one is pretty fun. :3 http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/534416 Super mario bros. with Samus or Link=win!


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

This Is The Only Level.  Not too challenging, but interesting for how many ways the creator can screw with you with the same level.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> This one is pretty fun. :3 http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/534416 Super mario bros. with Samus or Link=win!


Woah, it's not actually a bad ripoff of Super Mario. Sweet.


Lobar said:


> This Is The Only Level.  Not too challenging, but interesting for how many ways the creator can screw with you with the same level.


Hah, I love his blue elephant games.

http://armorgames.com/play/2893/achievement-unlocked


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> DAMMIT


Aw Jesus, What the fuck.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

http://www.2flashgames.com/play/f-1293.htm

Interactive Buddy Two.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

TishPug said:


> http://www.2flashgames.com/play/f-1293.htm
> 
> Interactive Buddy Two.



There's only one Interactive Buddy, Two is he name of the site.

Still fun though.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There's only one Interactive Buddy, Two is he name of the site.
> 
> Still fun though.


Didn't pay attention
I just love to throw grenades at him though. It's so hillarious.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Didn't pay attention
> I just love to throw grenades at him though. It's so hillarious.


I like to bury Napoleon Dynamite in babies and light them on fire.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I like to bury Napoleon Dynamite in babies and light them on fire.


I like to buy the teletubby with bowling balls, blood and gore and strong gravity vortex.


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 30, 2010)

Try some of Kewl box's games


----------



## Nepmen (May 30, 2010)

http://www.kongregate.com/games/urbz/mud-and-blood-2
I actually talked with a furry there about my addiction. He's a good guy, hangs out in DiggMark1. I haven't been on there in a while though.
YaDogg: 136 games of MnB2, over 2 years.
YaDogg: Is that too many?
Ferretferret: Not enough.
Ferretferret: It must be OVER 9,000 to beâ€¦ Enough.
YaDogg: 
Ferretferret: Just on the bottom end of it.
YaDogg: 9000 :O
Ferretferret: 9,00â€¦1
YaDogg: it can be done.
Yeah, I have an awful username.


----------



## R. Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Tetris'd on http://www.stickpage.com,
Madness interactive mods, a list can be found here: http://forums.krazyletter.com/index.php?act=Arcade&cat=2
Pandimic 2 (Damn you Madagascar and your one port!)


----------



## Tycho (May 31, 2010)

R. Wolf said:


> Pandimic 2 (Damn you Madagascar and your one port!)



As far as I'm concerned that game is terrible and can go FOAD.  Madagascar closes its fucking port the MOMENT someone in motherfucking South America SNEEZES.  Also, the OMG response countries will go into even if you DON'T HAVE ANY FUCKING SYMPTOMS.  What the hell.  Virus game premises do not work in cheap half-ass Flash games.


----------



## Grimfang (May 31, 2010)

I found this to be highly entertaining and addicting. And left-clicks are all that's required. Amazing.

"Pixel Legions"
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/536743


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Tycho said:


> As far as I'm concerned that game is terrible and can go FOAD.  Madagascar closes its fucking port the MOMENT someone in motherfucking South America SNEEZES.  Also, the OMG response countries will go into even if you DON'T HAVE ANY FUCKING SYMPTOMS.  What the hell.  Virus game premises do not work in cheap half-ass Flash games.



It's funny as, at one point, Japan and Madagascar had their ports closed while everywhere else was affected.  The humor of it?  The whole world eventually wound up infected for years, the only symptoms were essentially a permanent common cold, and there was only something like three deaths from it after five years' time.  They closed their ports to perma-cold.


----------



## Tycho (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> It's funny as, at one point, Japan and Madagascar had their ports closed while everywhere else was affected.  The humor of it?  The whole world eventually wound up infected for years, the only symptoms were essentially a permanent common cold, and there was only something like three deaths from it after five years' time.  They closed their ports to perma-cold.



And they will NEVER EVER REOPEN THE DAMN THINGS.  EVER.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 31, 2010)

Bloons 4, biggest time waster ever.

My record in apocalypse mode is wave 92 but I JUST got double cash mode so I'll be raising the bar shortly


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

I found Winterbells annoying but fun.

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm

Bonus points if you can do it on a touchpad.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/533302
this is the most fun game i've played in a while
this shark makes jaws look like a pussy


----------



## Lobar (May 31, 2010)

Welp, I just broke 19.7 million on  Give Up, Robot.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

Generic defense game (one more level,defense games)
N
Madness Interactive
Line rider 2
demolition city 1 &2


----------

